# lüfter höher stellen



## furyyy (3. März 2009)

*lüfter höher stellen*

Hi,
ich habe ein asus P5Q-E mit mehreren gehäuselüfter und ich möchte meine lüfter schneller stellen nur kann ich meinen noiseblocker der eigentl. 1800rpm schafft nicht schneller stellen. Mein cpu lüfter läuft mit 1800 aber der gehäuselüfter eben nicht was kann ich machen? hab schon im bios alles auf turbo gestellt ändert sich nix


----------



## dune (3. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

Hast du die _Six Engine_ installiert?


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

Wie schnell laufen denn die Gehäuselüfter?


----------



## furyyy (3. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

mein lüfter läuft mit 1200 rpm bisl mehr kann aber 1800  six engine ich glaub das hab ich installed wo kan ich es nachschauen?
ne ich glaub das hab ich nicht installed bruach ich es?


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

Normalerweise müsste es im Bios gehen. Kannst dann verschiedene Stufen auswählen zB Silent.... . CPU und 2 Chassis Lüfter gehen auch einzeln.


----------



## furyyy (3. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

hab jetzt mit ai suite einfach auf disabled jetzt läuft er richtig  und wie schnell laufen lüfter wenn man sie direkt ans netzteil anschließt? voll oder wie schnell?


----------



## Mojo (3. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

Mit höchster Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Modstar (4. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

 Ich muss schon schmunzeln wenn ich daran denke das ich früher alle Lüfter ans NT angeschlossen habe und mich über die Lautstärke wunderte!


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

nicht immer kommt drauf an wo du sie anschliesst gibt auch netzteile mit extra lüfteranschluss da regelt dann das netzteil die lüfter


----------



## Shibi (4. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

Es gibt auch Adapter für das Netzteil mit 12, 7 und 5V. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Mojo (4. März 2009)

*AW: lüfter höher stellen*

Sind 12V nicht automatisch wenn du es an ein Netzteil anschließt?


----------

